# Thinking of stopping the effexor



## madleofan (Nov 11, 2002)

As explained previously was taking 2 prozac a day then my doctor wanted me to go straight to effexor without lowering the prozac. Tonight Im due to take only my 5th effexor and Im not sure whether I should. Here's why!!!Days 1 and 2 seemed to be fine. Although the anxiety wasnt lowered I didnt have any major side effects. On day 3 it seems like my usual OCD thoughts had been lesser, but I did seem to feel more nervous that usual about absoloutly nothing!! I also went to the doctor on day 3 to ask about a sleeping tablet to help me sleep. I took one of these at the end of day 3.Day 4, Ive felt strange all day. As if Im isolated and in my own little world, my usual thoughts seem to have been lesser by I feel nervous and new thoughts have taken over like "am I going mad?" "what if I were to do myself harm"Tonight I have been sat with my mum in tears because I havnt felt like this in a long time. I feel lost and dont feel my normal self. Ive considered it might just be the prozac withdrawing from my system and perhaps taking a prozac as well as the effexor but I am scared it will cause an overdose.I really dont know whether to stop the effexor now (while I still can) and just start with my prozac again.I really dont know which way to turn and I dont know what to do for the best. All I do know is that I just want to be my normal self again and at the moment I feel far for that!!!!


----------



## abbiesmommy (Oct 28, 2003)

Sorry to hear...I am a little confused though - at first you said that you were to take Effexor without stopping your Prozac...but then you said that you thought your symptoms could be Prozac withdrawal. Does this mean you have stopped taking Prozac?If so - I know that with some other drugs (Zoloft) that you cant stop cold-turkey like that or you will suffer some side effects. You micall that DR and ask if you were supposed to stop the Prozac and tell him that you have been feelind said way. Also - look up on the internet for side-effects of these two drugs and the interactions. Hope this helps!GoodLuck!


----------



## madleofan (Nov 11, 2002)

Sorry for the confusion.Yes I came off two prozac a day cold turkey and went to 1 75mg effexor a day.


----------



## abbiesmommy (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, I am no DR, but here's what know:1) It is not good to stop some drugs cold-turkeyAND - since I just returned from a visit with a psychiatrist who just prescribed Effexor for me ...2) You need to work up to a 75 mg dosage of Effexor. You start at 37.5 for a week then go to 75 mg. Both of these things could be why you are feeling the way you are. Follow up with your DR and ask him if this is true.Hope this helps and you are back to "normal" soon!Abbiesmommy


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi abbiesmommy,Although I did the same as you when I started Effexor with the pack that goes 37.5 for a week and then 75 after that, I understand people who have been on other SSRIs may not need to do that. So since her doctor made the switch, maybe he knows about that sort of thing than we do....then again, maybe not







Take care.


----------



## abbiesmommy (Oct 28, 2003)

Not sure California - I was also on another SSRI before too and was still told to start "over". But - like you said - dr might know more.Thanks for your addition to my advice.


----------



## madleofan (Nov 11, 2002)

I asked him the other day about starting on 37.5mgs as I saw so many people on the net who also started on this dosage. But he said no, I need to take 75.Im at my wits end tonight though, theres no sign of any sleep and I feel more anxious than I have in long time







Maybe I am too weary about effexor I dont know. All I know is that I was more comfortable taking prozac. At the moment I totally feel like Im going mad!!!


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

I started Effexor XR almost two weeks ago. Had about 4 or 5 bad days, now leveled out. What helped me was taking the pill in the morning (about 8:30 a.m.) and taking it right after breakfast. You are supposed to eat something before taking it. Doing it this way never affected my sleep and that is how my gastro doc told me to do it. I also take 20 mg. of Bentyl 1 hour before the Effexor XR.Hope this helps.


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Forgot to mention my doc started me right up with 75 mg Effexor as well.


----------

